# Shorncliffe - Saturday 16 June



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

As I didn't get a chance to get out over the long week end sadly. So am planning to hit Cabbage Tree and Nundah Creeks this Saturday morning. All welcome. Intend to work the mouth of Nundah Creek for Bream and Lizards.

Was there a couple of weeks back with Paddlepop and we got a mixed bag of good sized Bream and lizards (as well as small chopper Tailor and yellowtail Pike). Caught them on small hardbodies and SP's.

Will gather and launch from the Boat Ramp just west of the Yacht Club opposite the mouth of Nundah Creek.

Will probably hit the water around 7am. High tide is around 10:15am.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Pete
Not sure how work will be this weekend, I do like the sound of a 7am start. I'll keep an eye on this post to see how things progress.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

you know that i'll be there because if i can catch fish there, anybody can!


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

you know that i'll be there because if i can catch fish there, anybody can!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

JD, Last trip Paddlepop & I had some fun (and weren't even trying too hard either). The Bream were solid too.

PP, I hear ya - I hear ya. ;-)

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Pete - I would be keen to come along. I should know for sure by tomorrow night.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope you can make it, HBK?

Have had good advice that the recent rain has flushed out the bait to the mouth of Nundah/Cabbage Tree Creek and good snapper being caught out the front.

So looks like an initial paddle/pedal out to the mouth first before coming back to Nundah Crk.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I will have to see what the other half has plan but if all clear i will be there


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

See ya all at the boat ramp (opposite Nundah Creek) at 7am.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a starter for tomorrow morning.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm working, have a good day.


----------

